# Fabricar Robot



## SuruMetal_36 (Ago 4, 2007)

* Me da igual que mas de uno piense que estoy loco,pero quien hoy en dia no lo está?

El caso es que me encantaria conocer gente que se dedique a fabricar robots al estilo medabot y quisiera que me enseñara a fabricarlos,por supuesto para competir entre los amigos

Quien pudiera ayudarme que me lo haga saber por favor

*


----------



## Dani0 (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola, cuando e leído el post me sorprendió que dijeras que te parecía una locura construir un robot ya que muchos lo hacen. Entendí porque dijiste lo de " Me da igual que mas de uno piense que estoy loco,pero quien hoy en dia no lo está? " cuan busque en google que era el "medabot" .

La pregunta es quieres un robot que se parezca al medabot (cosa relativamente sencilla), o por el contrario que haga lo mismo? De ser lo segundo te diría que la robótica no esta tan avanzada como la que se representa en esa serie de anime 

Salu2

PD: Que hay de malo en soñar no?


----------



## SuruMetal_36 (Ago 8, 2007)

_* Tienes razón,pero dado lo complicado que resulta fabricar un robot de ese tipo dije que podia parecer una locura jejeje,pero si observamos la tecnologia actual podremos ver perfectamente que si hay robots futbolistas  e incluso que imitan gestos humanos...por que no robots de un metro de altura que luchen enrte si ( sin la clara personalidad de los medabots por supuesto jejeje ,una cosa es el anime y otra la realidad,pero siempre hay algo entre las dos que hace que las cuentas cuadren)

Pues nada...gracias por intentar ayudarme...seguire buscando quien me ayude,otra no me queda...
Medafuerza!!!!!*_


----------



## Dani0 (Ago 8, 2007)

surumetal_36 e de decirte que ya hay robots que son fabricados específicamente para luchar con otros robots y no me refiero a los típicos sumos sino a robots que literalmente intentan destrozar a su oponente con sierras eléctricas y demás. Este tipo de competiciones sueles presentarse en EEUU, pero no se el nombre ahora mismo, todo es buscar en google 

Salu2


----------



## SuruMetal_36 (Ago 8, 2007)

vaya jejeje eso ya lo sabia,pero gracias por tu ayuda,aunque no era ese tipo de competiciones a las que me referia...aunque si pudieras ayudarme a fabricar alguno de ese tipo...porke en españa tambien hay campeonatos de este tipo,la verdad es ke no recuerdo donde


----------



## Randy (Ago 8, 2007)

aprende electronica.

todo triunfo requiere sacrificios.

y quieres que este controlado por RC o que sea realmente un robot?


----------

